# Vollversion &quot;The Book Of Unwritten Tales&quot; Startprobleme mit bout.exe



## Raffulus (24. Juni 2013)

Moin erstmal.

Ich kann die Vollversion aus dem aktuellen Heft (07/2013) nicht starten oder besser gesagt, es kommt zwar immer das Menü und ich kann auch Einstellungen machen, aber sobald ich ein neues Spiel starten will stürzt es ab. Dann steht das das es Probleme mit der bout.exe gibt und das das Spiel beendet wird.
Also wollte ich die Versionsnummer wissen, um das Spiel evtl. zu patchen, aber ich habe keinen Plan wo ich diese finden soll...
Vielleicht liegt es auch an was anderem, aber ich habe nirgends eine passende Antwort gefunden. 
Mein PC sollte das Spiel jedenfalls locker schaffen und laut Magazin sollte Windows 7 auch kein Prob sein. 

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte! Danke!!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2013)

Patchen braucht man diese Vollversionen an sich nie, im Gegenteil: da ist oft ein spezieller Patch drauf, so dass die offiziellen patches gar nicht gehen.

Aber poste mal, was für nen PC du genau hast, also CPU, RAM, Grafikkarte... sind ALLE Treiber aktuell? Mainboard, Sound, Grafik... ggf. stört auch ein Virenscanner oder so, den mal testweise dann abschalten


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (24. Juni 2013)

Sind außerdem die neusten Updates für dein System gezogen ?

Alternativ:

- Neu installieren
- XP Kompi Modus
- Als Admin ausführen


----------



## Raffulus (24. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich sollte alles aktuell sein. Bei einem neuen Spiel könnte ich das ja noch verstehen, wenn man z.B. ein Graka-Update braucht, aber bei einen alten Spiel??

Den Kompatibilitätsmodus habe ich schon mit verschiedenen Einstellungen versucht, aber erfolglos...
Als Admin ebenfalls erfolglos versucht...


Mein PC ist der hier...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2013)

Vor allem was Board und Sound angeht sind halt neuere Treiber oft dazu da, um Fehler zu beseitigen - das ist dann gerade bei neueren Mainboards eher der Fall, weil man die Fehler erst nach einigen Wochen bemerkt, denn pro Modell gibt es relativ wenig User und dazu dann auch ganz viele, die gar nicht spielen. Bei Grafikkarten wiederum würde ja quasi jeder User mit irgendeiner GTX 660 einen Fehler bemerken, da erkennt man den Fehler viel schneller.

Wie lautet denn die gesamte Meldung? 

Und was für Optionen gibt es beim Spielmenü, die vlt was bringen könnten? Gibt es zB was mit Grafikoptionen, die schuld sein könnten?


----------



## Raffulus (24. Juni 2013)

In dem Fenster steht:

bout.exe funktioniert nicht mehr
Windows kann online nach einer Lösung für das Problem suchen.


Aber auch bei der Onlinesuche passiert nix...^^

Optionen im Spielmenü sind:
-Bildschirmauflösung (hab ich runter auf 1280x720 gestellt)
-Grafikqualität (steht schon auf "niedrig")
-Kantenglättung (steht auf "aus")


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2013)

Raffulus schrieb:


> In dem Fenster steht:
> 
> bout.exe funktioniert nicht mehr
> Windows kann online nach einer Lösung für das Problem suchen.
> ...



hmm, keine Ahnung, aber hier http://forum.pcgames.de/hilfe-zu-software-problemen/9322100-book-unwritten-tales-startet-nicht.html  ist auch noch einer mit dem Problem, und auch ne Nvidia 600er - vlt hat es damit zu tun? Man könnte mal testweise einen ganz alten Treiber von Nvidia ausprobieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich heute abend Zeit habe, kann ich das Spiel ja mal bei mir zur Probe installieren und schauen, was sich bei mir zeigt.
Habe ja auch eine GTX 660ti, von daher könnte man ja vergleichen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2013)

Welche Version hat man eigentlich auf die Scheibe gebrannt? Ist es die Erstauflage oder die spätere nochmal von Jowood neu auferlegte? Die letztere hatte nämlich mit einigen Problemen zu kämpfen: The Book of Unwritten Tales: Anschuldigung - JoWood stellt fehlerhafte Version in den Handel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juni 2013)

Habs eben installiert und gestartet. Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## Martinroessler (26. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Welche Version hat man eigentlich auf die Scheibe gebrannt? Ist es die Erstauflage oder die spätere nochmal von Jowood neu auferlegte? Die letztere hatte nämlich mit einigen Problemen zu kämpfen: The Book of Unwritten Tales: Anschuldigung - JoWood stellt fehlerhafte Version in den Handel


 Die hab ich sogar 

Also laut readme-Datei ist es Version 1.02 (es gibt zwar nur einen Patch auf Version 1.01 aber 1.02 ist die verbesserte Version aus der BouT Collection bzw. Hammerpreis-Auflage -> Adventure-Treff • Thema anzeigen - The Book of Unwritten Tales Collection)


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2013)

Wenn es weiterhin nicht klappen sollte, dann am besten mal an RR wenden: Rainer.Rosshirt@pcgames.de


Hier hat es Eisdrache mit ner Neuinstall und dann ohne AA hinbekommen, falls das der gleiche Fehler sein sollte: http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...22159-vv-vook-unwritten-tales-fehlerhaft.html


----------



## Sam861 (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo ich habe auch ein problem. Ich kann das Spiel normal installieren und starten. Im menü kann ich unter einstellungen alles einstellen geht alles gut, will ich aber dann ein neues spiel starten passiert folgendes: Ich klicke auf Neues Spiel und es Blättert um auf die nächste seite. Da steht dann auf der rechten seite oben in der mitte Neues Spiel und DAS kann ich NICHT anklicken. Egal was ich versucht habe auch neuinstallation, kantenglättung aus, diveres einstellung, als admin starten, kompatibilitäts modus etc. alles nichts, Treiber sind aktuell.  Hier mal mein System:

Computertyp                                       ACPI x64-based PC
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 1
      Internet Explorer                                 9.10.9200.16614
      DirectX                                           DirectX 10.1

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           HexaCore , 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
      Motherboard Name                                  Unbekannt
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              AMD 780G/780V/790GX, AMD K10
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   16384 MB  (DDR3 SDRAM)
      BIOS Typ                                          AMI (12/22/10)
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)

      Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN  (4095 MB)


    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        Realtek Unknown @ ATI SB800 - High Definition Audio Controller
      Soundkarte                                        Realtek Unknown @ High Definition Audio-Controller [10DE-0E1A] [NoDB]

    Datenträger:
      Festplatte                                        Hitachi HDS723020BLA642 ATA Device  (1863 GB, IDE)
      Festplatte                                        SAMSUNG HD403LJ ATA Device  (400 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
      Optisches Laufwerk                                TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C ATA Device
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     OK


 Hilfe wäre nice bastel übrigens seit ca.2 Tagen daran rum.

Mfg Sam861


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2013)

Treiber ALLE aktuell? Board, Sound, Grafik...? Wohin hast Du das Spiel installiert? Vlt gibt es Probleme, wenn du nicht den vorgeschlagenen Standard-Ordner nimmst? Hast Du nachträglich nen Patch installiert?


----------



## Sam861 (28. Juni 2013)

Kein patch installiert, hab den standart Ordener genommen also wie vom installer eingestellt. ja bis auf board da hab ich noch net geschaut werde es gleich testen melde mich dann nochmal.


----------



## Sam861 (28. Juni 2013)

so alles wie zuvor es geht nicht Neues Spiel ist immer noch nicht anklick bar.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2013)

ist das Feld für neues Spiel denn grafisch gekennzeichnet als "nicht verfügbar", oder ist es nur so, dass Du draufklickst, aber es passiert nichts?

hattest Du den PC denn auch mal komplett neu gestartet, also nicht nur Ruhezustand und wieder aufwecken oder so?


----------



## Sam861 (28. Juni 2013)

jo neustart neuinstallation(spiel) alles gemacht. also Neues spiel ist normal dargestellt ich höre auch das klicken wenn ich drauf klicke aber es tut sich nix. wenn ich z.b. auf zurück gehe wird es ja schwarz also auswählbar aber bei neues spiel ist das nicht so es bleib grau.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2013)

also, ich hab es grad mal installiert, geht einwandfrei (Laptop mit Nvidia-Karte). Wie ist das genau: du hast nach dem Start ja das Hauptmenü, wo du auch Einstellungen ändern kannst, dort dann "neues Spiel" - dann kommst Du zur nächsten Seite, da steht als Überschrift "neues Spiel" und mit einer Zeile Abstand "Kapitel 1" - DA muss man draufklicken. Was fehlt bei Dir bzw. was genau geht nicht?


----------



## Sam861 (28. Juni 2013)

ah kapitel 1 steht bei mir nicht nur neues spiel sonst nix.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2013)

Dann klick mal mit mind. einer Leerzeile Abstand unter der Überschrift rum, vtl wird das nur rein grafisch nicht angezeigt, obwohl es da ist?


PS: hab mich vertan, mein Notebook hat auch ne AMD-Karte, Nvidia hatte mein altes...


----------



## Sam861 (28. Juni 2013)

tut sich leider nix...ich glaub meine graka ist schuld die ist einfach zu neu/gut denke ich mal. und wird von dem game nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2013)

Naja, aber der Menüpunkt müsste ja an sich "da sein" - wegen der Grafikkarte dürfte es an sich nur so sein, dass man vlt den Punkt nicht sieht, aber er müsste trotzdem da sein... Oder du testest mal nen älteren Treiber, aber vlt geht die Karte dann nicht mehr korrekt, weil der Treiber die Karte noch gar nicht kennt...?

Letzte Idee: vlt ist ja Virenscanner/Firewall oder ein anderes im Hintergrund aktives Tool schuld?


----------



## LokisLady (30. Juni 2013)

*hatte auch das Problem ... jetzt läufts*

Hallo, 
ich hatte auch das gleiche Problem!  War schon am Rande des Wahnsinns .... Aber jetzt läufts! 

Maßnahmen: Als Admin ausführen, Kompatibilitätsmodus auf XP SP 3 und dann gaaaaaanz wichtig (war bei mir die Lösung!) Die DirektX auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen!

Jetzt startet das Spiel bei mir einwandfrei! 

Lieben Gruß
Lady


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2013)

Wurde die Version denn nicht für das Heft angepasst? Wundert mich, weil sonst werden in der Regel die Heftvollversionen ja an Win 7 / 8 extra angepasst.


----------



## kaputtgeravt (30. Juni 2013)

*funktioniert bei mir leider auch nicht*

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich schließe mich euch mal an. 
hab heute das spiel versucht auf zwei rechnern zu installieren und es hat leider auf beiden nicht funktioniert 

bei dem ersten pc sind alle treiber aktuell und er entspricht den mindestanforderung bzw ist besser:
er läuft auf windows 7, 2,5 GHz, ad radeon 7800 hd. genügend RAM hat er auch und es ist DirectX 11 installiert.
hier kam sofort beim starten die meldung "ogre exception:6 irgendein file wurde nicht gefunden". hab danach gegoogelt, aber nicht wirklich etwas gefunden, dass mir weiter helfen konnte. kann natürlich aber auch an meinen bescheidenen computerkenntnissen liegen 
nach ner ganzen weile frust hab ich mir dann gedacht probier ichs halt auf dem pc von meinem papa. so schwer kann es ja nicht sein, das spiel zum laufen zu bekommen^^

also bei dem letzten versuch lief/läuft das so ab:
ich habs spiel ganz normal installiert, war auch alles kein problem. aber sobald ich das starten wollte kam der fehler, dass die datei "Direct3D9.dll" fehle und sofort danach die fehlermeldung "ogre exception:7. 
das erste konnte ich lösen in dem ich die datei heruntergeladen hab und in den ordner einfügen konnte. 
das spiel ist jetzt auch soweit und es beginnt mit einem schwarzen bildschirm und dem weißen ladebalken. aber bevor der zu ende geht, bricht es ab und es kommt die "bout.exe" fehlermeldung wie bei den anderen. 
auch bei diesem rechner sind alle treiber aktuell, directx 11, systemanforderungen sind auch alle erfüllt. hab das spiel zwei mal neuinstalliert und den computer neugestartet. auxh das ausführen als admin bzw im modus xp hat nichts an den fehlermeldungen geändert. 

so ich hoffe das war euch nicht zu viel text zum lesen :/ und vor allem war da hoffentlich auch alles drin 
vielleicht wisst ihr noch weiter oder es ergibt sich noch was bei anderen  
liebe grüße schon mal!


----------



## LokisLady (30. Juni 2013)

Hi Kaputt...., 
so hab ich es gemacht - mit folgenden Tools & Programmen

1.) alle Treiber mit einem Tool aktualisiert (ich hatte 18 !!! veraltete Treiber) hier ist der Link Free Driver Scout - Download - CHIP Online

2.) Direkt X DirectX


..und dies sind meine Einstellungen wenn ich auf die Eigenschaften gehe: (jetzt sehe ich erst, dass er auf Service Pack 2 gehüpft ist?!)


Screenshot :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Good Luck!
Lieben Gruß
Lady

@ Shadow, wenn ich nicht so ein Trüffelschwein wäre, hätte ich bestimmt nach dem 1. Tag aufgeben ...   Will sagen, wenn jemand ein reiner USER ist - hat er echt verloren


----------



## kaputtgeravt (30. Juni 2013)

*juhu*

gaaanz großes dankeschön (: es funktioniert!
ich verrat lieber nich wie viele treiber da aktualiesiert werden mussten 
und dabei hab ich auf jedes einzelne ding draufgedrückt und suchen lassen oO
jetzt kanns losgehen. ich wünsch euch noch ein schönes restwochenende!


----------



## Blade-Ghost (14. Juli 2013)

*Hi miteinander...*

Nachdem ich das Ganze hier durchprobiert habe, hat bei mir eine Aktualisierung von Direct X ausgereicht. Ich bin allerdings über einen anderen Link gegangen, als der Kollege vorher (google, direct x update, runtime webinstaller... DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtime aus dem Microsoft Download Center herunterladen. ).
Ich habe dann einfach ohne Kompi-Modus und ohne Adminrechte für das Programm gespielt.
Das ist nur als kleiner Hinweis füe Euch gedacht, damit nicht jemand Angst hat, dass man dem Programm Admin-rechte geben muss und es deshalb nicht mehr installieren oder spielen will.
Also dann noch ein schönes Wochenende und viel Vergnügen bei zocken


----------

